# Hulkster



## Hydrobell (Aug 8, 2021)

First auto 90%


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 8, 2021)

Oopps.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2021)

So *Hydrobell*, tell us a bit about your plant. We love a good story here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2021)

I see you joined in April. Good to see you posting.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I see you joined in April. Good to see you posting.


Treat him right he's my son in-law. LOL


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> Treat him right he's my son in-law. LOL


We treat everybody right.   *ziggyross*, we will take good care of him. Why don't you stick around and post some to my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> Treat him right he's my son in-law. LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> Treat him right he's my son in-law. LOL


No problem Zig. Glad to see you back on the Passion.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No problem Zig. Glad to see you back on the Passion.


Thank you I been really busy this summer with the regular garden. Put up 40 pints of salsa the other day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

C


ziggyross said:


> Thank you I been really busy this summer with the regular garden. Put up 40 pints of salsa the other day.


One can never have enough


----------



## Hydrobell (Aug 21, 2021)

A walk through Happy town


----------



## sharonp (Aug 23, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> View attachment 277297
> 
> A walk through Happy town


That's nice!


----------

